

The Fallacy of 'Love What You Do' - mijustin
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201502/jason-fried/whats-love-got-to-do-with-it.html

======
mijustin
A few stand-out quotes:

 _People tend to romanticize their own motivations and histories. They value
what matters to them now, and forget what really mattered to them when they
started._

This. I think we often seek out the wisdom of our heroes - but often they're
so far removed from our stage of life that they can't remember what it was
like.

 _Many great businesses are actually born out of frustration or even hate.
Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp, the co-founders of Uber, didn 't start their
ride-sharing service because they loved transportation or logistics. They
started it because they were pissed off that they couldn't get a cab in San
Francisco._

This is an interesting perspective on what motivates a business: it is that
you're passionate about the topic, or angry that no good solutions exist?

